# SUSEJ!!



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Aaaaand it begins... With a few beers and a little shine. 


This is my thread and I'll say what I want!


SUSEJ!!


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

hehehe dork


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

ames said:


> hehehe dork


Welcome Ames! Please feel free to keep me company as I am bored an partly drunk... :/


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lmao it's not an inside joke anymore. Goober!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey drunk posting belongs in the VIP! We may have to let him in before he gets in trouble out here


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Lmao it's not an inside joke anymore. Goober!!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes it is because nobody knows what it means!


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't always say SUSEJ, but when I do, I do it with a French accent.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

redog said:


> Hey drunk posting belongs in the VIP! We may have to let him in before he gets in trouble out here


Omg I was just getting ready to make a post nominating him!!! He's good times. Trust me 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> Omg I was just getting ready to make a post nominating him!!! He's good times. Trust me
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


&#128527;..............


----------



## Dynasty (Jan 26, 2013)

redog said:


> Hey drunk posting belongs in the VIP! We may have to let him in before he gets in trouble out here


Not another one !! Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Daddy would you like some SUSEJ?!


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I honestly think I might be stupid.. but for some reason my brain reads the thread title and I start singing this..


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh my god.... Pookie I have no words for that...


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

LOL youve never seen that? Its kind of old.. my bro and me are always talking like "her" even though we havnt seen it in years


----------



## JohnsDaddy (Oct 15, 2013)

No I havnt it's hilarious though! Just the kinda stuff we should post in this thread!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

*Oh, sausage? Like in Freddy Got Fingered.*


----------

